# Car Jams!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When you're driving along in your automobile, who are some of the bands/groups you listen to that make you forget your troubles, and just enjoy the ride? I'm thinking about doing an individual songs thread as well, but for now, who can you put in the CD/Tape player and just crank it up? INPO:

1. *Billy Idol*
*2. Nine Inch Nails*
*3. Danzig*
*4. Megadeth*
*5. Ozzy Osbourne*
*6. Queen*
*7. Molly Hatchet*
*8. AC/DC*
*9. Alice In Chains*
*10. KISS*


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
ZZ Top
Rush
Metallica
Sound Garden
Alice in Chains
Stone Temple Pilot
Chevelle
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Hayden


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Great classical selections, HJ. I listen to those when I am creating. When I'm driving, I have to have something like _Rebel Yell _or _Flirtin' With Disaster,_ rupturing the speakers and my ear drums. It's either that, or road rage. Autopsychotherapy is what I call it. Great stuff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I guess my Celtic stuff would probably hurt your ears? lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL! When I hear Celtic music, I get this clear image of a height impaired leprechaun running madly about screaming, "THEY'RE AFTER ME LUCKY CHARMS!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not much I can say about that, too damb funny Sin!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm...it's been a while since I've actually driven myself anywhere now that I have my trusty manservant  , but here are a few artists/CDs that used to get me revved up:

_Gladiator_ soundtrack (including and especially the additional disc containing more music inspired by the movie)
Rob Zombie - _Hellbilly Deluxe_ 
Queen - _Classic Queen I and II_
Metallica - a special mix of my favourites
Nightwish - _Once_

FE, you're not alone...I also love Celtic music, both traditional and modern. I listen to it a lot around the house.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Great classical selections, HJ. I listen to those when I am creating. When I'm driving, I have to have something like _Rebel Yell _or _Flirtin' With Disaster,_ rupturing the speakers and my ear drums. It's either that, or road rage. Autopsychotherapy is what I call it. Great stuff!


I have taxed plenty a speaker with the 1812 overture!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

1. QUEEN
2. AC/DC
3. ROB ZOMBIE
4. METALICA
5. GARBAGE
6. MANSON
7.NEIL YOUMG
8.BOB SEAGER
9. PINK FLOYD
10. IRON MAIDEN

What is celtic music?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> What is celtic music?


Really? or are you picking on me?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I am pretty eclectic with my choice of music. It all depends on my mood.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, throw some jams on us. What do you like listening to should the mood strike?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm a little hesitant myself...all you rockers are kinda scary!!!

Well,kinda scary....

Most of that stuff is old school and i just don't do the "old thing" much anymore.

Keep looking for the interesting stuff...?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

okay so let's see, on my last road trip these were the groups that I was acting like I was the lead singer to

Anberlin
Gwen Stefani
Pat Benetar
Nickelback
Garbage
Delierum
Shakira
Blue October
Wolfsheim
Fleetwood Mac
Eagles
Depeche Mode
The Cure
ZZ Top
and various mixed cd's of odd stuff from the 80's

I try to rotate the CD's in my car quite often so this list changes all the time..lol


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

ok Sin.....I warning you It's a whole mix of artists!

Aerosmith
Metallica
Ozzy
Alice Cooper
Megadeth
Marilyn Manson
G N R
Poison
CCR
No Doubt
Lisa Loeb
Boyz 2 Men
Jodeci
R Kelly
Mariah Carey
Cher
Martika
Lynard
Eagles
Creed
Coolio
3 Doors Down
Nickle Back
Green Day
Shakira
Garth Brooks
Trisha Yearwood
Dixie Chicks
Keith Urban
Live
Nelly
Shaggy
Travis Tritt
Bangles
Culture Club
Europe
Carrie Underwood

Just name a few...........  

You guy's really don't want to know how much money I have spent on cd's.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We definitely have a lot in common musically, hon. I love a lot of what you listed.

And what is wrong with old school Mr. FE?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You weren't foolin', Teary...your tastes are pretty ecclectic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> And what is wrong with old school Mr. FE?


Just got bored with it...no other reason.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Come on, I like plenty of weird stuff too. Flamenco guitar, the Anonymous 4 (haunting medival vocal ensemble http://www.anonymous4.com/), heck I even stopped and bought No Doubt's CD to rock out on Hella Good one night. I never will forget when I was shopping for my car system several years back and was carrying around Metallica's Black Album and Schubert's Unfinished Symphony to test the systems. Revel in your unique musical tastes I say. :finger:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just got bored with it...no other reason.


FE my favorite is old school rock, but I listened to some of the new rock and it really grew on me after a while. The kids still know how to rock these days.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I did warn you Sin lol. I have just always been a big music listener.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

see my musical taste is all over the place, in my collection (which is quite extensive) there is something from almost every genre of music out there, when I hear something that speaks to my soul and rhythm, I like it. I can't really say i prefer one genre of music over another cause I like so many different things..lol
thus why I my list of car jams changes on a frequent basis. 
like today i was listening to
Nelly Furtado
Queen
Beborn Beton
B Movie
Black Eyed Peas
NIN
Scorpions
Sade
Madonna


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That's funny, because I like a lot of the bands you listed too. 

I'm also a big advocater of 80's music, be it Rock, Metal, Pop...you name it.

There are some folks who can rock in this day and age, sure (John Mayer, *Velvet Revolver, Type O Negative, Filter*...and a few others, but that's about it) I think Manson had it right when he said that there's nothing going on worthwhile in music anymore. When you have bands like *Creed, Kid Rock* and *Limp Bizkit *around, it's hard not to agree with him.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't really drive but heres what I listen to while I'm walking.

Huey Lewis and the News
Bryan Adams
Our Lady Peace
Three Doors Down
Guess Who
Neil Young
Barenaked Ladies
the Trews
Tom Petty
Tragicly Hip
The Vanity project
U2
The Police


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, here is an incomplete list - I say thig because of love all kinds of music and I'm just listing what artists/groups that are coming to mind at this moment:

AC/DC
Bare Naked Ladies
Offspring
No Doubt
INXS
Three Doors Down
The Doors
U2
Qeen
Ozzy Osbourne
Black Sabbath
KISS 
Joan Jett
Nirvana
Kenny Chesney
Billy Idol
Green Day
Madonna
Dusty Springfield
Bob Marley
Louis Armstrong
Jimmy Buffet
ZZ Top
Bob Seger
System of a Down
George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers
Gordon Lightfoot
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Pearl Jam
Hoobastank
Buck Cherry'
ELO
The Beach Boys
The Cars
Blondie
The Ramones
Cheap Trick
Velvet Revolver
Judas Priest
Creedance Clearwater Revivial
GNR
Pink
Evanescense
Jimi Hendrix
The Clash
Beck
Kidd Rock
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Alanis Morissette
Limp Bizkit
Anything 70s
Anything 80s
Phamtom of the Opera Soundtrack 

Well, here ya go. Just a few CDs that I have and listen to faithfully. There are still a few that I haven't listed because I just can't remember at this time. Whatever the mood is for that day, that is the CD that is played.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Da Wiener, you are as eclectic as I am and possibly more lol.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Most of the music I listen to in the car are compilation CD's that I've made but some of the artists include:

Earth, Wind and Fire
Clarence Carter (Strokin')
Black Eyed Peas
Madonna
Luther Vandross
alot of early 90's club/dance music

I like a lot of variety (no comment Vlad!!!!!) and I'll listen to just about everything except Rap, Jazz, Gospel or Opera, although I agree with DaWeiner that the Phantom of the Opera soundtrack has some great music on it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Da Wiener, you are as eclectic as I am and possibly more lol.


I know, I know - that's why it took me forever to think about making a list because I'm all over the place. I love all types of music and am even dabbling into some of the country music. Even though I love all kinds of music, I'm not a big fan of The Beatles, Led Zepplin, or Elvis. I like a few songs from each but that's about it.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Lets see......mmmmmmmmmm, I dont think that there is a type of music I dont like. I usually burn cd's with the songs I currently want to listen to. In the car I, my current cd has 
Marilyn Manson
Chevelle
Korn
50 Cent
Gywn Stefani
Green Day
Ludacris
Tracy someboy (cant remember)
and some others

Currently the CD I listen to at work has
Perfect circle
Bach
beethoven
white strips
sting
willie nelson/johnny cash (ghost riders in the wind)
monster mash
purple people eater
michael jackson Thriller
marilyn manson

but currently my all time favorite bands are tool/perfect circle, korn, and much more.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Something very funny about having Willie Nelson, the purple people eater song and Marilyn Manson on the same CD.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah, could it be my mmmmmmm halloween cd from my party last year????????


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Da Wiener, I have some of those where I like one or two songs also. Thank goodness for burners and dogpile or I would be screwed.

LOL Sin I have some burned CD's that are like that but I do *try* to keep the same genere to each one


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hear that. My sister-in-law and I have compiled a few burned CDs that are themed (party music, halloween, dance) because I know pretty soon the CDs will be out and the MP3s will be taken their place. They are already moving in that direction.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

OMG. I forgot to list some of the more important music I listen to in my car........I bellydance so when I have a big performance coming up I listen to the music in my car to help memorize the music and moves.............although I havent done it lately, being a recent divorcee, and now somewhat single mom, I have backed off to get readjusted to life.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My sister-in-law and her friends did belly dancing. She lost 31 pounds doing it. I'm thinking about taking it up. Is it hard to learn?


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

It is actually harder than you think. There is different styles out there from egyptian, turkish, and American Tribal Style (and a few others) I do the ATS form of the dance. It is most definetly a great way to excercise, and the music is relaxing...............and it tends to boost one's self esteem. I would recommend it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

the ast road trip I went on comprised of...

Ray Stevens
Roger Miller
Dimu Borgir
The Beatles (lot's of em)
The Kingston Trio
Alice in Chains
Alison Krauss
Louis Armstrong
Rob Zombie
Dean Martin
Queen
Credence Clearwater Revival
Old Man's Child
Disturbed
The Who
The Guess Who
Status Quo
Midnight Syndicate
Soundgarden
Danzig
Jethro Tull
Johnny Cash
KMFDM
Ministry
Frank Sinatra
Bobby Darin
Butthole Surfers
Red Hot Chile Peppers
Dead Kenedys 
Ramones
Johnny Mathis


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Depends on the season. Different bands are better for summer/fall/winter/spring for me. 

Van Halen (DLR and Hagar but NO! Sherone)
Gwar
Nickelback
Rob Zombie
John Mellencamp
Cheap Trick
Metallica
Any of my compilation cd's
Soundtrack to Heavy Metal
Soundtrack to Return of the Jedi (don't ask, I'm just a huge Star Wars nut)
Army of Freshman
Blink 182
Anthrax

Got about 50 others, but that's all I can think of right now


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

My CD player and radio won't work in my car, so at the moment, I'm stuck listening to a whole lot of nothing. If it was working, there'd be a whole lot of these bands going on:

Mindless Self Indulgence
A Perfect Circle
Tool
KoRn
Deftones
Rob Zombie and/or White Zombie
Beck ("Guero" and "Guerolito")


----------

